# AKC National Championship



## LynnToole (Jan 15, 2006)

I'd love to attend this show, December 2 and 3, in Long Beach, CA. I've never been to a dog show before. I saw a listing for Maltese on Dec. 2 at 10 a.m., but is there an opportunity to walk around and see all the Maltese up close? Any helpful hints? I figure that I should probably buy tickets asap, and it looks like that Maltese are only going to be shown on December 2, is that correct?


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

v. cool, I have never been but I would love to go to a show especially such a fancy one!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Yes, the Maltese will only be shown on December 2nd at 10:00 a.m. Before they show, the Maltese will be around the grooming area, being groomed to be shown. Although it is fine to admire the dogs, remember that the competition is very important to these dogs and it may be best to go see them right after they show. It's interesting to watch them being groomed for the ring, but best to wait to talk with the owners/handlers until after the dogs have shown. Also, for this show, only dogs that have already achieved their championship will be shown. There will not be any puppies in the show. Also, because this show is by invitation only, you will be seeing the top Maltese in the U.S. at this show.

Later in the afternoon or evening, the toy group will be shown (on December 2nd) and you can again see the Maltese that won Best of Breed (BOB). If the Maltese wins the group, he/she will be shown in Best in Show on the evening of December 3rd, otherwise, you will only see the Maltese on December 2nd.

Hope this helps.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh darnit, I should go. Are you going? It's aabout 4 hrs from me. I should go. I REALLY should go, LOL. Mostly because I want to see all the wonderful vendors, LOL


----------



## LynnToole (Jan 15, 2006)

Lacie's Mom, Thank you so much for the good advice - much appreciated. I'll be going just Saturday during the day but the timing is perfect to see the Maltese. I'm going with friends who want to see a few other breeds and fortunately they are being shown on Saturday morning as well. I'll be looking forward to this all week long, can't wait.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Please take lots of pictures and share. I hope you have a wonderful time. I learned so much the first time I went to a dog show and this one is so special. I know that it will be great for you.

Please report back and let us know what you thought -- and remember, don't judge your little one by these Maltese. They are show dogs and our little babies are just as special.


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

yes yes bring back pictures!!


----------

